# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  O meu outro nano, este é de 80 litros

## André Nunes

Este é o meu outro aquario marinho que ja está ciclado,  utilizei agua ciclada e esta assim desde inicios de dezembro de 2008.
circulaçao: 1900 litros hora.
escumador: berlin air-lift 60
termostato de 100w
iluminaçao:2 t5 10000 k , e uma actinica. 
Rocha Viva: +-10 kg.
Rocha Morta: +- 1.5 kg.

areia coralina.

Vivos: eremitas, 6 camaroes da ria, labro-limpador, gramma loreto.

Futura aquisiçao: Zebrassoma (tamanho pequeno)

fotos:





(nesta foto so tenho uma lampada braca e uma actinica ligada.)
Ainda nao lipei as algas das bombas e do escumador, so limpei dos vidros.



O escumador esta a tirar muita espuma negra devido ao facto de nas ferias a minha avo ter dado muita comida á equipa de limpeza(eremitas e camaroes)

agora ja nao lhes dou comida.

vou fazer uma mudaça de 10 litros, ver se a salinidade está correcta e comprar o peixe-limpador.
comentem! :SbSourire:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, André. 

Isso precisa de mais RV.

As lâmpadas são de 29 watts? Se assim for, não está mal em termos de iluminação.

Qual é o "peixe-limpador" que vais meter? Um mês e pico de ciclagem talvez seja muito cedo para meter um peixe. Corres risco sério de não sobreviver!

----------


## André Nunes

25 w por lampada. 3 lampdas 75w.

1 mes e pico de cilcagem,  mas tambem levou 30 litros de agua ja cilcada!

o peixe que quero meter (nao enconteri foto) é um azul e branco com uma risca preta no meio, e é comprido.
pois rocha viva tem cerca de 4 kilos.
O escumador esta a tirar porcaria como nunca vi!
vou fazer uma tpa (pois a porcaria que o escumador tira assustame!)e vou limpar as algas das bombas. a salinidade esta correcta. eu penso que ja posso colocar o peixe.

----------


## André Nunes

depois de limpar o escumador e as bombas,  fiz uma mudança de 10 litros, e hoje fui comprar o 1º peixe. fiz a aclimatizaçao,  o peixe apresenta-se saudavel.
apesar de quando eu meto granulado ele aproxima-se mas nao come (ainda nao esta abituado ao meu aquario), mas o senhor da loja disse que o pei era um pouco esquisito ate começar a comer,  mas ele disse-me que o peixe na loja estava a comer granulado,  mas eu disso para eu exprimentar tambem com artemia.

Aki vai as fotos do meu belo peixe limpador.

nesta foto vemos ele a conversar com o camarao  :yb624:  



muito fotogenico

e aki vemos ele atacar o camarao :SbRequin2:  ( a conversa correu mal  :yb624:  )

mas nao é um peixe de matar os camaroes,  nao os persegue assim tanto.
comentem, falem-me sobre o peixe. nunca tinha visto um destes e aox muito bonito. digam o que axaram da minha compra. ja alguem teve um peixe destes?  obrigado.

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,



> comentem, falem-me sobre o peixe. nunca tinha visto um destes e aox muito bonito. digam o que axaram da minha compra.


Comentário,...... só me ocorre..... muito pouca rocha para o sistema. O principal " filtro " está muito aquém do exigido. Neste aquário, eu colocaria cerca de 15 kg de RV. Logo, sobre o " Labroides Dimiatus " que aí tens, é muito bonito, mas, está num sistema deficitário. Assim sendo, a compra foi precipitada, erro que se está a tornar demasiado frequente.
Abraço,
Paulo

PS - 


> 1 mes e pico de cilcagem, mas tambem levou 30 litros de agua ja cilcada!


Água ciclada ????? O que é isso ? O que tem que maturar é a Rocha viva. Explica-me como ciclo a àgua natural que vou buscar para as Tpa`s.

----------


## André Nunes

> Boas,
> 
> 
> Comentário,...... só me ocorre..... muito pouca rocha para o sistema. O principal " filtro " está muito aquém do exigido. Neste aquário, eu colocaria cerca de 15 kg de RV. Logo, sobre o " Labroides Dimiatus " que aí tens, é muito bonito, mas, está num sistema deficitário. Assim sendo, a compra foi precipitada, erro que se está a tornar demasiado frequente.
> Abraço,
> Paulo
> 
> PS - 
> 
> Água ciclada ????? O que é isso ? O que tem que maturar é a Rocha viva. Explica-me como ciclo a àgua natural que vou buscar para as Tpa`s.



a rocha viva tambem ja la estava a um mes e picos,  e comprei rocha ja curada. eu ainda nao comprei mais rocha viva por questoes financeiras e custame ver o aquario vazio.....

mas o peixe ,  eu axo que ele  sobrevive,  ele nao demonstra nenhuns sintomes de stress nem dada disso.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Já reparaste na boca dele para ver se é um blénio ou mesmo o labro limpador...é que o blénio é carnívoro e aproxima-se dos peixes com o intuito de arrancar pedaços deles, usando para isso uma coloração igual à do labro.
Se for um labro limpador é um peixe muito sensível e pacífico.

----------


## André Nunes

é sem duvida um labro limpador, a boca dele nao foi feita para a dentada,  ele nao persegue os camaroes para os comer,  ate ate comeu a arteia junto com os camaroes e naos lhes fez mal,  akilo foi so uma investida. :Coradoeolhos:  

ele nao gosta de granulado,  mas adora artemia!
(comprei o peixe como sendo limpador,  e pela boka (parece que nem tem dentes)

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

http://fishpix.kahaku.go.jp/photos/N...R0009121AI.jpg

A boca do blénio fica virada para baixo que é esse da foto, a do labro fica virada para a frente.

----------


## André Nunes

> http://fishpix.kahaku.go.jp/photos/N...R0009121AI.jpg
> 
> A boca do blénio fica virada para baixo que é esse da foto, a do labro fica virada para a frente.


o meu é o labro,  alem disso a risca preta nao é tao larga, e a boca é bem virada em frente, obrigado.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Então isso é menos um problema para te preocupares, agora é arranjar mais rocha viva para completar o aquário, e alguns companheiros para ele.

----------


## André Nunes

vou comprar mais rocha viva daki a 1 ou 2 semanas,  e daki a uns meses quero comprar 2 amphiprion frentus( ainda nao sei se posso colocar amphiprion frenatus junto com o labro).
depois de ter muita rocha viva começo tambem a por uns corais. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Manuel Faria

André 

Não quero ser desmancha prazeres, mas, esse peixe limpador tem um tempo de vida limitado. Na sua alimentação precisa de um certo parasita ou micróbio que conseguem tirar dos peixes que vão limpando.
Eu tive dois durante 6/7 meses porque de vez em quando lá iam tirando alguma coisa aos peixes maiores. Além disso comiam de tudo que os outros comiam.
De repente, e sem que nada o fizesse prever, foram dormir e nunca mais os vi. Desapareceram, pura e simplesmente :Admirado:   :Admirado:  

Oxalá tenhas mais sorte que eu. Vai com calma, muita calma. Eu tenho este aqua há mais de um ano com corais e peixes e ainda não tenho aquilo que gostaria de ter porque acho que ainda não tenho as condições ideais. Lembra-te que á vida de seres vivos que está m causa.

----------


## André Nunes

ja engordei um pouco o peixe ( quanto basta) ele come bem artemia,  mas o granulado, ele pega e cospe ( se calhar é muito grande nao sei), eu axo que ele nao vai morrer de fome.
qualquer dia exprimento dar-lhe um pouco de camarao descascado ( é que o ambiente natural eles comem restos de comida da boa de outro peixe muito maior), e vou ver se ele come. ( o camarao compro ja desascado e congelado na proria loja).
o peixe nao apresenta sintomas de stress e esta sempre feliz,  gosta sempre de durmir numa gruta! tem muita graça! :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## André Nunes

hoje comprei mais 1 kilo e meio de rocha viva (ja axo o aquario um poco xeio,  mas se dizem que precisa de mais 10 kilos eu tento por mais).

que especias sao compativeis com este peixe?
Amphiprion frenatus é compativell com o labro-limpador?

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sim, qualquer peixe palhaço é compatível com o labro, embora o premnas por vezes seja agressivo em adulto.

----------


## André Nunes

boas, comprei mais 1,5 kilos de rocha viva. os meus planos para o aquario sao: comprar mais 4 ou 5 kilos de rocha viva (a rocha viva rouba muito espaço).
Fazer umas mudas de xenias e zoanthus para meter la(futuramente tambem de sarcophyton)
e comprar mais 3 peixes: 2 gramma loreto,  e 1 por decidir ( ainda nao sei se sera frenatus ou outro peixe, mas quero que seja o peixe "principal do aquario".
e comprar 1 ouriço.

tenho aki um pacote de sal duro como pedra ,  tive a partilo hoje, fiz uma mudança de 20 litros de agua,  mas esse sal "duro" tens umas partes que se dissolvem mal, sera que esta estragado? (sa0 aprox, 3 kilos de sal!)
o que axam dos planos? o que axam do sal? e se me derem uma ajuda na escolha do "peixe principal".
obrigado a todos. abraço. :SbSourire:   :Olá:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá André, olha um Gramma é uma excelente opção, mas dois é demais, a não ser que seja casal, porque são peixes teritoriais. Para atracção principal só tu podes decidir, mas eu escolhia 1 par de palhaços ocellaris var. preta.

----------


## André Nunes

> Olá André, olha um Gramma é uma excelente opção, mas dois é demais, a não ser que seja casal, porque são peixes teritoriais. Para atracção principal só tu podes decidir, mas eu escolhia 1 par de palhaços ocellaris var. preta.


obrigado, pela sugestao e por me avisar sobre os gramas.

----------


## André Nunes

bem,  hoje comprei mais 1.5 kilos de rocha viva, ja tenho mais de 10 kilos de RV!  começo a ficar sem espaço, e confeço que gosto de ver a areia!
a proxima akisiçao vai ser uma donzela azul(ainda nao sei bem quando!).
Nao posto agora uma foto do aquario porque esta turvo devido a ter colocado a rocha viva. abraço. :SbSourire2:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Não sei qual a donzela azul que vais colocar, mas devo avisar que há umas espécies muito agressivas, diz primeiro a espécie, e procura te informar um pouco sobre ela.

----------


## André Nunes

> Não sei qual a donzela azul que vais colocar, mas devo avisar que há umas espécies muito agressivas, diz primeiro a espécie, e procura te informar um pouco sobre ela.


o homem da loja diz que é compativel, é uma azul com cauda amarela (SO A CAUDE É QUE É AMARELA!) ,  e é so  uma. ou entao meto uma toda azul. prefiro a que tem cauda amarela

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Mete a de cauda amarela, ve se é esta...http://www.akvaryum.us/tuzluresim/Ch...a-parasema.jpg

----------


## André Nunes

a cauda amarea é essa mesmo! vou meter essa. 

aqui vai uma foto do estado actual:

foto com flash


foto sem flash


foto do escumador a tirar muuuita porcaria! ate derrama! será que ele nunca mais vai parar de tirar tanto?


digam la que o aquario nao esta mais bonito hã?
comentem as fotos!

----------


## André Nunes

boas, comprei hoje um gramma loreto muuito bonitinho! ( e ate foi barato...) o peixe escondeu-se, porque acabei de o meter no aquario. ainda nao sai do esconderijo mas eu consigo velo!(logo meto uma foto do peixe). amanha vou fazer uma tpa talvez de 25 ou 30 litros! (agua do garrafao do lidl),  vou fazer uma TPA generosa porque axo que o aquario precisa!.


tenho é uma questao: tenho aki um pacote de sal de 4 kilos velho que esta muuito duro e tenho de partir com o martelo ,  logo o sal mistura-se muito mal. a questao é: nao faz mal fazer tpas com sal duro desde que ele fique bem diluido nao é?

2º questao: tenho o aquario destapado, axam que há posssibilidade des algum dos peixes saltar para fora e morrer? axam que faço bem em tapar o aquario com rede?

----------


## Frederico de Gouveia

> boas, comprei hoje um gramma loreto muuito bonitinho! ( e ate foi barato...) o peixe escondeu-se, porque acabei de o meter no aquario. ainda nao sai do esconderijo mas eu consigo velo!(logo meto uma foto do peixe). amanha vou fazer uma tpa talvez de 25 ou 30 litros! (agua do garrafao do lidl),  vou fazer uma TPA generosa porque axo que o aquario precisa!.
> 
> 
> tenho é uma questao: tenho aki um pacote de sal de 4 kilos velho que esta muuito duro e tenho de partir com o martelo ,  logo o sal mistura-se muito mal. a questao é: nao faz mal fazer tpas com sal duro desde que ele fique bem diluido nao é?
> 
> 2º questao: tenho o aquario destapado, axam que há posssibilidade des algum dos peixes saltar para fora e morrer? axam que faço bem em tapar o aquario com rede?


o meu aqua ta cheio e nenhum dos meus peixes me saltou para fora do aquario

----------


## NunoAlexandre

Atençao que o labroides quando assustado tyem tendencia a saltar assim como outros peixes , ja agora aonde comprate o gramaloreto?

----------


## André Nunes

hoje de manha quando vi o aquario a temperatura estva a 19 graus!!!! :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

mas os peixes estao vivos! o termosotato parece que tinha encravado, mexi no potenciometro e o termostato disparou outra vez!. meti la mais 2 termosotatos e acrescentei agua quente. os peixes tao vivos mas nao sairam das rochas. a temperatura esta a subir, axam que os peixes vao morrer? qual é a temperatura minima queeles aguentam?!?!

----------


## Jorge Neves

> hoje de manha quando vi o aquario a temperatura estva a 19 graus!!!!    
> 
> mas os peixes estao vivos! o termosotato parece que tinha encravado, mexi no potenciometro e o termostato disparou outra vez!. meti la mais 2 termosotatos e acrescentei agua quente. os peixes tao vivos mas nao sairam das rochas. a temperatura esta a subir, axam que os peixes vao morrer? qual é a temperatura minima queeles aguentam?!?!



Olá

Ainda vais a tempo,mas tem cuidado...não subas a temperatura de repente,pois isso causa problemas,mormente ìtio e odinium.
Não foi bem pensado aplicares àgua quente pelas razões que apresentei.Deixa o termostato fazer o trabalho normalmente.
Um conselho...è sempre bom ter-mos dois termostato no àqua...pela razão que apontas-te.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## André Nunes

pessoal, apesar de tudo os peixes estao bem, comem e o Pseudochromis paccagnellae ja vem cá fora! por isso tirei-lhe umas fotos.. 
ai vao:





um peixe com beleza unica. espero que gostem. :SbSourire21:

----------


## NunoAlexandre

esse peixe nao e um grama loreto e um Pseudochromis paccagnella, foste enganado

----------


## André Nunes

> esse peixe nao e um grama loreto


entao é o que? eu axo que é uum gramma loreto jovem.

qualquer das maneira é na mesma bonito ao ate mais bonito. tem a linha de separaçao das cores mais perfeitas. mas ja agora diga la que espécie é entao.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

pois o grama a cor nao e separada e sao totalmente diferentes ve ai :
http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...143&pcatid=143

----------


## André Nunes

ha afinal o meu peixe é um Pseudochromis paccagnellae, mas nao ha crise, é lindo na mesma!

----------


## NunoAlexandre

quanto deste por ele???

----------


## André Nunes

> quanto deste por ele???


deu 14,5 euros axo eu. ate axei barato.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

os grama sao ao mesmo preço mas tem mais beleza (nao me leves a mal)

----------


## André Nunes

> os grama sao ao mesmo preço mas tem mais beleza (nao me leves a mal)


para mim a unica diferença, é que em vez de rocho é cor de rosa, a cor é mais viva, eu axo mais bonito.

----------


## André Nunes

> esse peixe nao e um grama loreto e um Pseudochromis paccagnella, foste enganado


a mim ninguem me enganou! fui a loja , escolhi o peixe e pensei que era um gramma loreto. mas o nome nao importa para nada, e o peixe esta bom de sauda. enganado é que nao fui, sao pessoas de confiança.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, André.

Tive um Laboides dimidiatus que saltou do meu aquário e apareceu seco debaixo de um móvel. Por isso, há sempre essa hipótese.

----------


## André Nunes

> Boas, André.
> 
> Tive um Laboides dimidiatus que saltou do meu aquário e apareceu seco debaixo de um móvel. Por isso, há sempre essa hipótese.


pois ontem apareceu-me um camarao seco no chao(saltou). entao axa uma boa ideia eu fazer uma moldura de rede a fazer de tampa? (existe na mesma as trocas gazozas, rede tipo veu de noiva)se calhar é boa ideia... nao?

----------


## André Nunes

> Boas, André.
> 
> Tive um Laboides dimidiatus que saltou do meu aquário e apareceu seco debaixo de um móvel. Por isso, há sempre essa hipótese.


em principio o peixe so saltará se estiver a ser perseguido axo eu, e eu nao pretendo colocar espécies que se deem mal... a rede a cobrir o aquario fica horrivel, é má ideia vou ter de ter fé para que o peixe nunca salte

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia André

Li há pouco tempo no fórum de ciclídeos que o Diogo Lopes colocou eggcrate para evitar esse tipo de problemas.
Se tiveres travas francesas, torna-se fácil a sua colocação.
Podes procurar por 'placas opalinas' = eggcrate

Podes ver aqui no tópico do Diogo Lopes no post #117 algo acerca do eggcrate para o efeito que pretendes.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## André Nunes

boas, arranjei isto para tapar o aquario. (placas de acrilico com cerca de 170 furos cada uma)

fui eu que fiz os furos, hehe, reflecte um pouco a luz, mas pelo menos fico descançado e nao perco nenhum peixe, depois logo arranjarei uma coisa melhor, mas por agora fica isso

----------


## André Nunes

boas, coloqueis 2,5 kilos de rocha viva, uma das rochas vivas tem um verme tubicola que abre uma flor na ponta do tubo, é grande e bastante giro, so que agora ja mudouo sitio onde abre a flor , agora abre mais abaixo do tubo deixando a ponta vazia. axo que o aquario ja esta a ter muita rocha viva, vamos la ver se ele estabiliza.ja axo o aquario com pouco espaço por causa da rocha. os peixes estao bem :SbSourire21:

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde André




> verme tubicola que abre uma flor na ponta do tubo


Poderá ser uma 'Sabella'. Se for, é um elemento filtrador.  :SbOk: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## André Nunes

hoje morreu o meu labroide diminiatus, muita tristeza da minha parte, o outro peixe esta muito bom de saude e come muito. o labroide ficou colado a entrada da bomba, depois apaguei a bomba ele cai, mas parecia meio vivo, agora xego a casa e ja tinha eremitas em sima. retireio....  foi um peixe que sempre comeu pouco. :yb620:     axam que posso ter uma donzela com o outro peixe que tenho? (aquele cor de rosa e amarelo), axam que se da com uma donzela?

----------


## NunoAlexandre

claro que da , agora os labroides sao peixes a evitar a alimentação deles são a base de parasitas e microorganismos  que não tens no teu aquário

----------


## André Nunes

> claro que da , agora os labroides sao peixes a evitar a alimentação deles são a base de parasitas e microorganismos  que não tens no teu aquário


bom as donzelas sao muito mais resistentes que o labroide penso eu. ja agora axa que uma donzela tambem se daria com o zebrassoma caso eu viesse a possuir algum?

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Olá André, a maioria das donzelas são resistentes, eu aconselho esta:

http://directsealife.com/images/Chry...20parasema.jpg

Chrysiptera parasema

Agora, não deverás introduzir nenhum zebrassoma num aquário com menos de 100 litros, até pode dar mas só enquanto for pequeno. Nesse aquário punha mais 2 palhaços e uma donzela destas ou então um góbio dos pequenos.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Esqueci-me de te dizer mas essa donzela que te disse dá-se bem com qualquer dos peixes que mencionei, mas deverás evitar outras.

----------


## NunoAlexandre

eu possuo 3 feras a 2 anos no mesmo aquário sem o mínimo de problemas mas devo der o único:
1 Chrysiptera cyanea
1 Dascyllus aruanus
1 Abudefduf saxatilis

por incrivelmente que pareça dão-se toda bem cada uma tem o seu território e o aquário só tem 250L

----------


## André Nunes

boas, o meu sarcophyton ja estava bastante grande e tirei do aqua de 30 litros para meter no de 80 ( ja que as xenias e zoanthus se deram bem no de 80), o que se passa é que o sarcophyton nao abre a 1 semana, no entanto esta em pé. ganhou um p´´o verde por sima e umas particulas amarelas(lixo axo eu, ou apodrecimento!) e abriu cerca de meio milimetro, parece que ele soltou aquale lixo. logo posto fotos, agora nao tenho tempo. o que devo fazer?


equeçam la, era so uma pele que tinha, ele perdeu uma camada de pele e nao deixava abrir, sinfonei a pela de sima e ele agora esta bonito e aberto. ainda tem restos de pele no tronco.

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Alguém tem notícias desse aqua?

----------


## André Nunes

> Alguém tem notícias desse aqua?



eu tenho, este aqua ta um pouco mal da saude, as rochas ficam castanhas num estante. eu limpo e ficam logo castanhas. ja nao tem equipa de limpeza porque os camaroes saltaram fora e morreram. logo meto uma foto para voces verem

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> eu tenho, este aqua ta um pouco mal da saude, as rochas ficam castanhas num estante. eu limpo e ficam logo castanhas. ja nao tem equipa de limpeza porque os camaroes saltaram fora e morreram. logo meto uma foto para voces verem


Boas, André.

Quanto tempo tem esse aquário?

Ainda tens a mesma quantidade (pouca) de rocha viva?

----------


## NunoAlexandre

pelo que eu sei esta igual , e só mantém um grama loreto

----------


## André Nunes

boas, a muito que ja nao vinha cá. vou postar ums fotos actuais. no outro dia compei 1.6 kilos de rocha viva! o aquario ja deve ter uns 15 e axo que ja nao cabes mais.  NOVIDADE o aquario vai ter sump! mas pimeiro vou construir um overflow, a sump so virá daki a 1 ou 2 eses e terá cerca de 22-24 litros (é o que cabe no movel) o peixe está bem, desde que apanhei uns eremitas na praia o aqua ficou super branco. faço as TPA cm agua de osmose (compro a agua já feita e o homem onde compro faz a água com agua de osmose, custa um pouco mais caro mas nao é muio).Removi as grelhas de acrilico que tinha a tapar o aquario (ja nao tenho o labroide)  bom agora ai vao as fotos!

desculpem la a inclinação XD



e é isso. quando comçar com a sump logo voto a postr e a tirar umas duvidas. 
abraço!

PS: sarcophyton ta fexado porque é de manha!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde André

É com muita satisfação que vejo que continuas nos salgados.
Atendendo à tua idade, temos que ter em conta que não será fácil a sua manutenção. Certamente serão os teus pais que te ajudam nessa tarefa.
Eu como Pai, espero que o meu filho um dia se interesse pela aquariofilia.
Para tal, eu estou a fazer a parte que me compete  :yb665: 

(...)

A sump vai-te ajudar em muito na sua manutenção.
Pensa que eventualmente quererás ter mangues. Por experiência própria, sei que a sump/móvel sump, rapidamente ficam curtos para eles.

Pensa que eventualmente à semelhança que me aconteceu, quererás retirar alguma da rocha do aquário principal e colocar na sump de modo a ampliar o espaço útil para os peixes e melhorar/modificar o layout.

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## André Nunes

> Boa tarde André
> 
> É com muita satisfação que vejo que continuas nos salgados.
> Atendendo à tua idade, temos que ter em conta que não será fácil a sua manutenção. Certamente serão os teus pais que te ajudam nessa tarefa.
> Eu como Pai, espero que o meu filho um dia se interesse pela aquariofilia.
> Para tal, eu estou a fazer a parte que me compete 
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



o meu pai ajuda-me a ir buscar a agua. de resto eles nao tocam no aquario.
a manutençao sou só eu que faço, eles nao tem muito interesse nisso nem eu tenho intersse em que eles ajudem desde que finaciem dou-me por contente:

à ja esquecia a minha mae é que paga os poucos ou nenhuns peixes (eu escolho claro) hehe

----------


## André Nunes

boas, sabem me dizer se consigo manter bem neste aquario um coral deste http://www.riffaquarium.de/images/Cl...erkoralle).jpgcor de rosa super grande? estou a pensar em comprar uma e visto ser um coral mole deve ser facil de manter...  que concelhos me dao acerca desse coral? é facil de manter?

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Boas

Parecido com esse mas rosa pode ser uma Dendronephthya e se for é muito dificil de mater pois alimenta-se de phytoplankton e não é fotossintetica.

Um abraço

----------


## André Nunes

> Boas
> 
> Parecido com esse mas rosa pode ser uma Dendronephthya e se for é muito dificil de mater pois alimenta-se de phytoplankton e não é fotossintetica.
> 
> Um abraço


quando disse cor de rosa eu quis dizer mais ou menos cor de xenia, agora já sei que é uma cladiela sp. é umcoral mole. axa acil de mater?

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Se for uma cladiela é muito facil de manter.

----------


## André Nunes

boas!   :Olá:    comprei um anjo bicolor (Centropyge bicolor)  , o peixe é lindo  pode nao ser reef safe mas eu tambem nao tenho corais quase nenhuns.  fiz uma boa aclimatizaçao apaguei as lampadas brancas e meti o peixe com a mao para nao estragar os picos. o pseudochromis parece que nao gostou muito dele pois faz umas aproximaçoes bruscas mas nao o ataca ( deve ter lhe dado uma ou duas picadinhas por de traz).   o anjo esta numa caverna escondido e ofegante( isto do ofegante é que me da medo, pois tenho medo que morra...). o k acham do peixe? logo posto umas fotos!

----------


## André Nunes

boas, infelizmente vou vender este aquario (devido a ter morrido o anjo, e devido ao tempo e ao dinheiro que custa, estou a ficar farto de o limpar etc etc), quem estiver interessado pode visitar este link Mensagem do Fórum é onde está o aquario à venda. Se tivesse a certeza que vendia o aquario se o postasse na zona de particulares do reefforum nao me importava de pagar os 5 euros. mas como nao tenho a certeza nao penso pagar 5 euros para depois nao o conseguir vender por isso nao o postei cá. peço desculpa.

Cumprimentos,

André Nunes

----------

